# Motherboard won't post or beep



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's my problem in short:

My Motherboard , when I press the power button, powers on, all the fans go on, but that's it. it does not POST, display, or give any beep codes. I tried pulling everything out of it, running the mobo by itself (which should give an error beep code)m and still the same thing. So, I figured its the motherboard. So I went out, got me a new mobo, and figured i might as well get a new case, psu (old one's 300W), and a RAM upgrade while i was out. So I brought them all home, set them up with my old cpu, and it gives me long beeps, because I forgot to put in the RAM. So I installed the RAM, and now it acts exactly like the old computer. Even when I took the RAM back out, it won't give me beep codes anymore. Not even when I run the motherboard by itself.

Anyone know what the problem is? Did my old mobo go bad, and my new one just happens to be bad as well?

I need this computer up immediately, because it is a business computer, so any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

Since you have a new MOBO, Case and ram we should be able to discount those.

My first call on this was bad RAM but you have new ram.

My next guess is CPU.

Although Grapic cards have also been known to produce boot failures.
Do you have on board graphics, or even a card that uses shared ram?

What would realy be usefull would be to have the beeps, long, short, how many? and I also need to know which BIOS you have.


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

I have no onboard gfx, and I removed my gfx cards, as well as all other PCI cards (doesn't change anything)

I am not getting ANY beep codes, the system speaker makes no sound at all.

I have a pheonix bios

the motherboard is made by Epox, and uses a Via KT880 chipset


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

If you have half built the system as if to force it to beep and it won't.

Try checking the system speaker.

This is what I'm getting at
http://www.pchell.com/hardware/beepcodes.shtml


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reset the cmos then
set it up out of the case on a piece of cardboard with
cpu 
video
ram
speaker
don't connect any of the case switch wires and start it by touching the 2 pins the case switch connects to on the m/b with a paperclip or small screwdriver
and see if you get post
and post the system specs including the powwer supply


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

My system speaker is fine, because it gave a beep code before I put in the ram, and thats the only thing I changed (and I did double0check the speaker anyways). I did try resetting the cmos, and I will try setting it up on cardboard as soon as I come back home (I have to run out for a bit).

I did notice that my other motherboards (my old one, and another one I had sitting around, all ATX, all socket a) don't give error beep codes when they are turned on without processors or memory-- is this supposed to be the case?

System specs:
-Geforce 4 (not installed), also have an old S3 PCI that ive been testing with
-Epox EP-8KRAI Pro Via Socket A ATX Motherboard
-Athlon XP 2100+ (original)
-512 MB PC2100 PQI RAM
-400W Generic (brand new) PSU -- I know I shouldn't have this, but I'm low on money, and I'm planning on upgrading it in the next 6 months or so; nevertheless, it shouldnt be the problem because it's brand new


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

> 400W Generic (brand new) PSU


if there isnt a short from the motherboard to the case as Dai is alluding to, there is a possibility you have a defective power supply


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

Going now to test the mobo out of the case, but while im doing that, could you explain to me why a defective psu would make the computer act like that? It is a possibility, I guess, because on my old system I know the psu had some problems (the fan blew out, I literally glued a fan onto the back of it cause i didnt have any money to replace the psu at that point). And if it is the PSU, what brand and what wattages would you suggest replacing it with (as well as maybe getting my money back?... darn it, the case was a clearance item...)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what is your new video card need to know that info first
while you are testing try the new card as well
how many amps on the 12v line on the psu,you would expect even a generic to start it with the pci card


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

I assume you want the +12V which is 15 amps (the -12 is 0.6 amps). I tries running it outside of the case with both my new psu and a different (third) PSU, and nothing is working. I tried with and without the PCI vid card, which I know works, because was used as the second monitor for my old computer (plus it should give error codes without it).

At this point, the only thing I haven't changed is the CPU, and I don't have anything to replace it with, so I don't want to go buy a new one then find out it still doesn't work. Besided, this is a socket A motherboard, and no local computer stores sell the processors anymore. I also believe that it's supposed to give an error code if the cpu is bad, isnt it? Or at least it should give one when booting without one....

I'm completely stumped, and I was supposed to start on a big project for a client today. Thanks for your help so far.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you someone that will test the cpu in their system for you
are there any jumpers on the m/b that could need moving


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

jumpers: no, I checked that like twenty times
test the cpu: ....... not sure -- will it at all risk the other system? (my judgment says no, but I want a professional (if not, close enough) opinion)


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

okay, so put my processor in another system, and vice versa. My system works with the other processor now, and the other system doesn't work with mine....

I think that just might be the problem.

Now I have the further problem of finding a socket A processor a least as fast as my old one (Athlon XP 2100+, 1.83 GHz)..... What's out there now that fits that and won't break the bank? I'd actually prefer a bit of an upgrade while im at it, actually......

edit: sorry 'bout the dbl post...... 2 am, ya know......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try local bulletin boards,try ebay,if you are in the usa do a google search for second hand warehouse there are a number specialising in s/hand parts


----------



## Arathald (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, but I think I'll just get me a brand new sempron (2800+) off of newegg. Hey, not bad, a brand new computer (not top of the line, but a definite upgrade) for under $300.....

Maybe I should go into business selling systems


----------



## ThunderTiger (Feb 23, 2011)

Freaky situation, always, so here is my experience, hope it will help...

My Tyan K8W (Thunder) stopped POSTing after 5 yrs of good services,
I surfed around forums for days wondering if I should reinit CMOs, CMO's battery , change my video cards, sound cards, Processors... and so on.
I did none of these.

I tried taking off RAM and all I could do easily (like starting of with minimal config and so).

Sometimes the board did POST others no. I concluded there should be a short somewhere. Fans were running OK but sometimes, just switching Power Unit on would starts the fans, without turning on computer.

Finally I changed the Power Supplie, a Tagan TG480-UO1 (which I believed would not let me down after 5 yrs). It is been 5 days now and everything runs fine so far.

As these kind of motherboard problems are quite tricky to solve (as there is a wild range of possible causes) the only way out is making lots of tests.
Buying a new board in my case would have solved nothing.

Hope it helped


----------

